# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Freizeit Klamotten

## Kranker

Hi,
kennt ihr Shops im Internet die Bikerkleidung verkaufen wie z.B. Hoodies, Zipper usw?

Ich möchte Marken die nicht so bekannt sind wie Etnies oder die ganzen anderen Skatermarken sondern eher die Marken mit denen ich mich als BIKER outen kann^^ 

Hört sich jetzt bestimmt komisch an  :Mr. Red:

----------


## suicidedownhill

Schau mal bei Bike-Mailorder oder Chainreaction

----------

